# Been a rough start but finally hit some saugeye



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Man this late winter/early spring has been one of the worse starts I have had in years, a good day has been 2 Saugeye. Finally last night I found some willing to bite. 20-25 ft of water slow retrieve power grubs and whit 2.75" joshys. One female was spawned out.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice Fish!!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice catch! If you don't mind, where have you been fishing?… I'm not looking for spots...But personally I've had great luck fishing the last few weeks, two fish days have pretty much been the slowest days I've had, which is very typical for the entire month of March and most of April. and I don't think I've been fishing more than 3 or 4 feet of water. i'm not knocking you at all… But if I can help you out I'd be glad to send you some info over PM depending on your location.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

9left- I appreciate the offer, but I'm going to pass on the offer and sharing my fishing area. The area I spoke of I have spring fished for 30+ years and usually hit fish starting in February. I am not alone, very few people are catching much around me. I am probably doing better than 90% of others in the area. It's just been"one of those springs".


----------

